# Cringe worthy things you did in the past



## KlopiTackle (Jul 17, 2015)

I decided to look at my old posts and threads on the site and wow, they are cringe worthy.

Do you have anything you did in the past that you would cringe at today?


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 17, 2015)

Not on this site, but others:

Attempts to be t3h l33t hax0r g4m3r ch1c|< of r4n|]0MN355!!

Attempts to be such mature, lieks yaoi (omg teh hotness), forum marriages (though fun!), teh most excellent roleplayer eva whose characters were 2 cool 4 u

If we're talking real life, I used to chase a kid back in 1st grade around the playground bearing my teeth and growling at him because I thought he was mean.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 17, 2015)

I only washed my hair on Sundays.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 17, 2015)

Scene kid phase.
Yikes.
I also used to make Club Penguin videos.


----------



## ams (Jul 17, 2015)

Do you mean on the site or IRL? In both cases I seriously cringe every time I remember losing my temper with someone.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 17, 2015)

I cringe at things I did 5 minutes ago. This list would go on for hours, but here are the highlights!

Had the YouTube name "Sonamy". I was 7
My whole random phase (2nd-5th grade)
"Emo" phase (I literally just listened to MCR and Panic! At the Disco and thought I was edgy)
Littlest Pet Shop phase. I made videos. Very low quality videos. 
Weeaboo phase (5th and 6th grade)
Doctor Whoaboo phase (6th grade - the beginning of 7th grade)
The XD and :3 phase. That's literally all I typed (3rd-5th/early 6th grade phase)
Warrior cats/bad fan art phase (3rd-6th grade)
YouTuber phase
and finally, the Minecraft phase.

Lord knows there are more of these monstrosities to come. I mean, at least I got through these a hell of a lot earlier than most people I see online.


----------



## ams (Jul 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I cringe at things I did 5 minutes ago. This list would go on for hours, but here are the highlights!
> 
> Had the YouTube name "Sonamy". I was 7
> My whole random phase (2nd-5th grade)
> ...



XD


----------



## Beardo (Jul 17, 2015)

ams said:


> XD



Don't even get me started oh my god


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Youtube videos I made in 3rd grade *shivers*


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I cringe at things I did 5 minutes ago. This list would go on for hours, but here are the highlights!
> 
> Had the YouTube name "Sonamy". I was 7
> My whole random phase (2nd-5th grade)
> ...



OMG the warrior cats phase ;u; i remember that time xD but i still love it c;
(i still use xD ) :c


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)

*reads the comments on this thread*
I actually want to see these videos...


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 17, 2015)

My first email may have included the words "crazydaydreamer".
I wore bright green eyeliner and neon clip-in hair extensions in 8th grade.
I tried to tease my hair like the "emo" hairstyles and pretended it looked good.
I waxed my eyebrows so badly that they looked like skinny worms for years.
I spelled things like "teh" "liek" "yew" "meh".
I took a picture of me holding a piece of paper that said "I'm not crazy, you're just boring! XD" and put it on the internet...
I joined a club called the "Airheads Club" and was proud of calling myself an airhead...
I wore mascara in 7th grade everyday and washed it off in the bathroom before I went home because I wasn't allowed to wear make up yet.
I told everyone I loved my boyfriend after like 2 weeks when I was in 10th grade (who later turned out to actually be a really horrible person and continues to harass me 3 years later). Actually it's just kind of one big cringe that I even dated him for 6 months.

eesh.


----------



## tumut (Jul 17, 2015)

My old Facebook from when I was ten, also my scene kid phase. Ugh..


----------



## Beige (Jul 17, 2015)

When I was like 11 I was a total special snowflake. I was really sexist about other girls too (I was 'not like the other girls xP') and si looked down on everyone who liked different things to me (I thought they were boring/following the crowd/dumb/close minded)


----------



## Bowie (Jul 17, 2015)

YouTube. Need I say more?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 17, 2015)

I remember making Youtube videos when I was younger. Thankfully, they're aren't on Youtube anymore.

I also watched a lot of crap on TV, which I will not mention what they're called.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jul 17, 2015)

pretty much all of my romantic endeavors make me cringe when I think about any of them. Because they all failed


also my white knight phase.


----------



## riummi (Jul 17, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> pretty much all of my romantic endeavors make me cringe when I think about any of them. Because they all failed



same


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jul 17, 2015)

riummi said:


> same



Live and learn I guess


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

I tried to start a YouTube channel with my best friend and the video I made is sooooooo cringy. I tried to delete it but the account its on won't let me log in...

And it turns out I remember my MySpace info from 7th/8th grade. What a huge cringe.


----------



## biibii (Jul 17, 2015)

my permanent email is "girlykawaiicrafts"
i used to think i was cooler than the rest of the girls bc i didnt brush my hair
weaboo phase
used ":3" and "meh, teh, yesh, nu, kawaii"
the ? hate skirts omg" phase
WARRIORCATS OML
not taking my schizo pills bc i thought they sucked

etc,


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jul 17, 2015)

I like this thread a lot. 
Mine would have to be, like everyone else's, my scene kid phase. :/ like I can't believe that in a point in my life I was actually okay with hearing terrible music such as botdf.  
I feel grown up now since I finally got rid of my side bangs.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jul 17, 2015)

My big 'goth' phase was pretty cringe worthy, which lasted from about 8th - 10th grade. I'd go all out with the makeup, including upside down crosses under my eyes and POORLY dyed black hair. The 'scene' phase followed shortly after which wasn't much better...

Luckily I can't say I have any embarassing YouTube videos out there... that was after my time. Everything stupid I taped myself doing is stored on various VHS tapes, tucked safely away in my aunt's movie cabinet. And it's a clusterwhoops so hopefully that is where they will stay.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 17, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> pretty much all of my romantic endeavors make me cringe when I think about any of them. Because they all failed
> 
> 
> also my white knight phase.



dear lord ,this.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 17, 2015)

• 8th - 10th Grade when I loved Dubstep...
• The username before "mlnintendo97". Good luck to whoever finds it as all existence of it on the internet has either been edited away or deleted.
• My "YoVille" phase. Made a few friends from there, but I cut ties after their inactivity and life changes.
• The one time I called myself "emo" before I even knew what the word meant.
• The old videos on my YouTube channel that weren't videos...


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 17, 2015)

the "random" middle school phase, then the scene kid phase where i listened to only "hardcore" music and went to local gigs and had bad hair and weird clothes. yeah.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 17, 2015)

The phase in which I tried to be a "skater girl" (a la avril lavigne) in year 7. I remember on our school trip everyday i'd wear a pirates of the Caribbean baseball cap and this weird loose tie thig with my hoodie and jeans. CRINGE CRINGE


----------



## Bjork (Jul 17, 2015)

jean shorts


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 17, 2015)

-weaboo phase (4th-5th grade)
-wished I was japanese
-was one of the 4 people in my school that chose chinese as the language we learned on rosetta stone
-made youtube videos where I pretty much just complained baout my problems, and reviewed domo products
-went through this phase where I only listened to dubstep, nightcore, k-pop, and vocaloid (which I still listen to now, but I'm a lot less obsessive over it)
- Only talked about vocaloid and tried speaking in japanese whenever possible (and I only knew like 2 or 3 phases wtf was I thinking)
thought I was a vampire 
-made this thread http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...s-little-1-mil-hybrid-shop&#10048;&highlight=    pls kill me 
-last but not least Iwent through the kawaii phase ( I think that's what you'd call it?) where I basicly used emotes in every single sentence that I typed, said u/yew/, liek/lyke, luv, omg, lol, and pretty much all the other annoying text speak things

Edit: OH YEAH I almost forgot, I went through the whole random rp phase, too.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 17, 2015)

Anything -- literally anything that I've done as a kid.


----------



## cherriielle (Jul 17, 2015)

This thread is literally the funniest thing ever. More please.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 17, 2015)

scene kid/emo phase..


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2015)

I was a brony.


----------



## Dae Min (Jul 17, 2015)

All the old art I used to be proud of. I think I drew Sonic licking a Pikachu once? Just... WHY.

I wrote every story (fanfiction or otherwise) completely in comic sans. It was the only font I'd ever use.

My old diary... Each page was just me whining about my friends. One page would say 'I hate Alex! She beat me in Mario Party!! GRR' and the next page would be like 'I hate Catherine! GRR'. And on one of the pages, I was trying to suck up to Santa Claus. Spent the entire page praising him and stuff. He didn't show up that year lol. My poor 11 year old heart was broken

In school, I had the emo hair look and always wore black.. It's like I lived at Hot Topic

There's more.. I'll probably post again when I remember them


----------



## boujee (Jul 17, 2015)

I made weird Oc's and paired them up with canon characters
Had a emo phase(I remember coming to school with pink arm warmers and my hair was in my face and I thought I was cool but noo). 

Life is good


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh gosh, I feel like I'm a walking disaster. Can't get through the day without feeling awkward or stupid at least *once*. _Ughhh..._

For starters, the drama diary phase. Ohhh the drama diary phase where I write about dramatic things and I thought it was so cool doing it... no words. //OTL

And also there was the "I'm so cool I can draw better than you but btw my art is crap" phase that was REAAAALLY bad!!! When I started out drawing I got prideful and full of myself and put people down when I thought I was the greatest in the world at drawing when in reality my art was crap, ahahaaa ;_;' This of course was followed by and in-combination with the "ohhh my art sucks and is horrible" to get attention. It's a bit complicated on how both of those mixed? ^^;

Then there's the weeb phase. Ohhh the dreaded weeb phase, when I thought I was so cool trying to speak all Japanese and stuff. (Some of it wasn't even RIGHT! Thank you, Google Translate.) What was I even thinking? //OTL

And then there was this ONE time when I was REALLY little (before the previous two embarrassments mentioned) and I got on stage for a piece of candy and we weren't supposed to get on there. I turned up not even _liking_ it. Didn't take too long for me to regret it, either QUQ;

I'll probly remember the rest later. This is just what I've got so far.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 17, 2015)

let's be honest everybody, the emo phase


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 17, 2015)

My 80's hair and makeup was very cringe worthy.


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 17, 2015)

The Naruto phase where I had a huge crush on Hidan for like 6 months and saved every Kakuzu x Hidan fanart I could find //softly weeps

also artwork of my old Sonic OCs


Spoiler: look at those giant yaoi hands


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 17, 2015)

I liked collecting bugs and throwing them at people or stuffing it down their shirts if they were tucked in. I found a dead cockroach stuck to a piece of gum on the gym floor and stuck it on the back of one of my classmates where he couldn't see or reach it. Yeah, I was a weird girl in middle school. The only thing I cringe over was the fact that I didn't wash my hands immediately after.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 18, 2015)

... I had a truly embarrassing life ...

I remember in 6th grade I went through my "Naruto Phase" ... All my friends and I were literally obsessed and at recess we'd pretend to be ninjas... 
We were also obsessed with japan and I used to try drawing anime.

In 8th grade I made friends with all the emo/scene kids and tried to be one of them, but I couldn't because my mom would let me wear black or dye my hair... So I basically stood out because I was the "tiny blonde prep" of the group and they always made fun of me for it... Yet they were still my friends... It was so weird. 
But yeah, we were obsessed with bands and MySpace & talkiiinnn liekkk this bby fer sure, jkjk lolololz kewl zomggg luv yu so mooch smexy.... God, I'm so sorry...

In Highschool I became a "rebel" 
I skipped classes, I smoked, I stupidly dated a senior when I was a freshman, and dated like 4 other guys after him, all of them were troublemakers and most had like piercings or tattoos. My friends and I would always sneak into concerts and one time we actually got caught and they called my mom... I got into so much trouble... But I basically did all of that and a ton of other crazy/illegal stuff to upset my parents anyways tbh...

By my senior year I basically grew out of all that and started focusing on getting into a good college, which was hard but I pulled through and got into my dream school, where I met my boyfriend. ♡
I feel like all those other times I tried to be someone who I wasn't, it's really embarrassing when I look back on it but honestly was a type of freedom for me. But now I feel like I can finally be myself.


----------



## Brad (Jul 18, 2015)

See: Everything I ever did from September 2008- June 2011


----------



## doveling (Jul 18, 2015)

- my past crap art ahah oh god i want to vomit


Spoiler: what the hell 11yr old me??? IT IS NOT GOOD why were you so proud??











- i used to pretend i was a youtuber and recorded myself on my mums phone, it was embarassing.
- used to make up my own songs and record them on my ipod
- used those asian sticker apps to decorate my photos and i put them on facebook
- talking about facebook, my fb account 2010 - 2013 UGH I WAS SO WEIRD
- my old diaries when i was little.. i would write entries about my crush, the people i hated, draw drawings in it.. i found a diary the other day and i cringed so hard


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 18, 2015)

When I was about 6, I bust my right elbow and because I was an insistent little madam and was due to do a show with my then dance school. Long story short, I did the show and the comp?re noticed me and my injured elbow, took my hand after the dance, led me to the front of the stage and asked me to tell the audience "how/when I did my elbow". Worst thing is, the said show was videoed for parents to buy a copy.....lesson learned well and NEVER again!! :| lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



peoyne said:


> - my past crap art ahah oh god i want to vomit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what the hell 11yr old me??? IT IS NOT GOOD why were you so proud??



That's not crap, that's ace! Seriously you should see my drawings, now they're naff/crap .


----------



## mintellect (Jul 18, 2015)

peoyne said:


> - my past crap art ahah oh god i want to vomit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what the hell 11yr old me??? IT IS NOT GOOD why were you so proud??
> ...



If that art is considered crap, then MY art would probably make you die. 
Tbh I think that's really good!

The rest of your moments I get.


----------



## Athera (Jul 18, 2015)

My barbie make-up tutorial from 2009 is floating around Youtube somewhere..

- - - Post Merge - - -

I made a love song about Shikamaru dw ur in the safezone


----------



## Heyden (Jul 18, 2015)

When I was obsessed with Angry birds


----------



## tokkio (Jul 18, 2015)

i love this thread lmaoooo

but tbh i never went through a scene kid phase but ehh almost everything i've done when i was younger are all pretty cringe worthy honestly... but the one at the top of my mind is my emo phase (never had emo kid looks tho)....... lol i'll probs post again here when i remember specific stuff heheheh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

Being an emo/scene kid in high school, my hair will never forgive me... so much teasing, so many colors... *shudders*

The use of the word _*"smexy"*_


----------



## oswaldies (Jul 18, 2015)

I used to write like this
"lol thx so much u r liek rlly kind lol hope we can be bff or somethin' liek dat k thxx!!!!11 xxDDDDdd"​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

During my scene kid phase I also attempted to pierce myself in many places, most of them didn't last very long until I got one professionally done(which I still have), going to make a spoiler to post the gnarly things that came along with that...


Spoiler: NastyStuff



The first I did was my lip, for a monroe, I did it was a saftey pin I "sanitized" with a lighter, and I basically sat in the bathroom at my friend's house grinding the tip of it threw my lip against my teeth until it broke through all the way, ended up hitting a nerve and it swole up like a freaking balloon! I still tried to rock it for a week, taking out when I was around my mom so she wouldn't know but it got really gross/***** so I took it out finally. Second was my septum, also with some random sharp object, and I literally pushed my nose against her counter until it broke through and then knocked the ring down the sink... so it closed up when I took the pin out. >.< I also pierced my arm, idfk man, I was weird as heck, and when I took it out it it healed on both sides  and then in the shower when the scabs got soft I pushed on it in the middle and like a rope of solidified puss came out... and the last thing I did was pierce my lip regular like, and it actually almost healed and then right before it healed my mom found out, made me take it out, and then took me to get it professionally done like a few months later for my 16th birthday. I also gauged my ears with anything tapered, there were some nasty blow outs and mounds of puss and blood and it was a GREAT TIME to be a self mutilater, I swear...


----------



## epona (Jul 18, 2015)

when i was 7 i told all my friends santa clause was my uncle and to wait at their bedroom windows at midnight on christmas eve and me and my uncle santa would come pick them up in the sleigh and drive them around
anyway one of them believed me and actually waited for me on christmas eve and when we came back to school after christmas break she told the teacher that i lied about it and i started crying in front of my whole class haha i still get embarrassed thinking about it because it's just like... why did i lie about that like why did i do that to myself in what world was that ever going to end well for me

i also just cringe a lot when thinking back on past relationships and stuff, thinking i was in love when i wasn't and all that


OOOOh also when i was about 10/11 my sister went to france for a few months and while she was gone i hung out with all of her friends who were like 14 at the time and i thought i was so great and cool and whenever they were going out to like teenage discos i'd go get ready with them and put make up on and then just go home because i was too young to go hahaha, i just thought i was amazing with all these older friends and looking back on it they must have seen me as the incredibly annoying 10 year old tagalong

at the same time when i was like 10/11 i went through this very weird middle aged woman country-club phase where all i wore were these pale pink suede trousers and pastel-coloured ralph lauren cable knit sweaters lmao i always looked like i was about to go golfing or something i thought it was tres chic


----------



## Trundle (Jul 18, 2015)

my post history


----------



## Envy (Jul 18, 2015)

My worst moments would be my high school years (the second half of 10th grade and beyond, that is). It's hard to describe, but pretty much everything I wrote or said back then was cringeworthy. I know this from memories, but also because I posted online, and I can still read far too much of the material. -_-

The feeling is accentuated by how much my life changed immediately out of high school. My life started flipping upside down, and I began to understand what it was really like to have a not-so-great life. During those high school years, I did a whole bunch of whining, and not-so-serious suicide threats (I wouldn't say that they were all for attention, but they weren't as serious as I believed they were). I talked like my life was the bottom of the barrel, and it's awful, and every time I read anything from the time where I talk like that, I want to jump through the screen and slap soooo hard!

The worst of the worst in that regard I kept pretty private, and no one IRL would have read it, so I'm thankful for that... But I still made plenty of cringeworthy moments to IRL friends (whether online or not) and greater online communities. I made a big scene about high school band stuff... I made a big scene about everything... And I honestly feel like it's incredible that anyone would still talk to me from that time. >.<


----------



## Royce (Jul 18, 2015)

i had the
:3, or some kaomoji phase
i had the pudding, kawaii food phase
now I'm having a pink and cute phase, so cringe worthy, as I'm not really sure what I'm doing anymore.


----------



## kassie (Jul 18, 2015)

- Self-piercings (septum, "smiley", spider bites then snake bites) All I got out of it was a bunch of holes in my face that _will not go away_. Ugh.

- Past relationships. Literally all but my current were cringe-worthy.

- Myspace, specifically taking (and posting) those surveys where I answered a bunch of silly questions. Also a Myspace blog entry that my boyfriend at the time saw.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2015)

I was a full on skater kid in high school. I regret everything.


----------



## Taj (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm going into junior year and I've had 2 previous girlfriends. After I broke up with them, they went full out emo. I try to avoid them.


----------



## Geoni (Jul 18, 2015)

Being standoffish towards everyone by way of just napping in class or reading/writing all the time in high school and thus not making any friends. I also just wore pajamas and sweatpants to school every day like a slob, breaking the dress code because they're made for females and I could get away with it. I could've dressed better (yearbook pics make me cringe) and not been a ball of angst.


----------



## tobi! (Jul 18, 2015)

When I was maybe eight or nine I was watching the news and there was a report of someone getting raped. So I asked my dad what it meant and he was like,"Uh, it's when someone touches someone else badly." And I went to school the next day and some kid kept touching me so I screamed, "STOP RAPING ME."

No good.

I also had a short but terrible weeaboo phase at 11. I also had a special snowflake phase around age 11. Basically, 11 was a bad year for me.

But my email addresses were got awful too. Never had an emo phase so that's good.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 18, 2015)

Norski said:


> When I was maybe eight or nine I was watching the news and there was a report of someone getting raped. So I asked my dad what it meant and he was like,"Uh, it's when someone touches someone else badly." And I went to school the next day and some kid kept touching me so I screamed, "STOP RAPING ME."
> 
> No good.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh xD

I regret and cringe at alot of my past in my short life, but its too embarrassing for me to even say here.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 18, 2015)

I didn`t punch some people who were, in some cases literally, asking for it. 
I did a lot of horrible things, to myself but also to other people. It varies from life altering moments to being a smug little idiot to someones parents or making a cart of applejuice explode all over some poor kid and having to run 3 times around the neighbourhood afterwards from his very angry father. 

I can`t look back on it and say "Ah well, I was just a kid," which worked well in the period after it happened.

Its hard to forgive yourself from crap you do to other people.


----------



## toadnet (Jul 18, 2015)

when i had my first boyfriend i didnt understand the whole "netflix and chill" thing ..... i was very confused bc i was like i just want to watch this movie wtf


----------



## kite (Jul 18, 2015)

In the first semester of college, I had my hair cut real short. It was an ugly haircut, but I just wanted to lop my hair off because the weather made it frizzy. That, and my terrible fashion sense at the time. Oh man. I wore a trenchcoat even though it was hot because I thought it was cool... it wasn't. I don't even remember what I did with that terrible garment.


----------



## toadnet (Jul 18, 2015)

that was exactly me in some years, i used to wear this super heavy wool coat every single day even when it was hot, and i also cut all my hair off and it looked horrible on me


----------



## mintellect (Jul 18, 2015)

My dad used to wear trench coats when it was hot... Still does sometimes, in fact.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 18, 2015)

I thought it was a good idea to name my email after salami and icecream


----------



## Celty (Jul 18, 2015)

I went through an "emo" phase in middle school. 

Also, I used to think it was rly kewl 2 spell things rong!!

Good lord, I regret so much.  My social media from middle school was so cringy.

Also, my childhood email.  gamergirl298440@hotmail.com.  Someone please go back in time and slap my childhood self.


----------



## Magicflounder (Jul 18, 2015)

When I was a teen I played some Gaia online, and that was a stupid experience. I was one of those kids who thought japanese-sounding names were super duper cool and generally made a fool of myself in a glorified chat room. Not that I hate Gaia, I just hate the way I used it.


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 18, 2015)

Scene kid phase.
My little pet shop phase (GOSH... I MADE VIDEOS OF THESE THINGS.)
Total bi-otch phase.
Yaoi and Hentai phase.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Neopets phase.
Oh lord why.


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 18, 2015)

I've gone through a few phases myself, but I'm not really ashamed of any of them, they're more nostalgic to me (Club penguin, LPS, Animal Jam, Chicken Smoothie, animal crossing)

Although I definitely did some things that even back then made me go 'why did i do that'. When I was about ten or nine, my friend showed me a bunny drawing that she was so proud of and... Well it obviously wasn't drawn that well, but I didn't know what to say, so I gave her an assholish response and then beat myself up for the rest of the day.

I'm sure there's worse stuff that I've done, but I've repressed a lot of it so I don't really remember.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 19, 2015)

CreakySilver said:


> I've gone through a few phases myself, but I'm not really ashamed of any of them, they're more nostalgic to me (Club penguin, LPS, Animal Jam, Chicken Smoothie, animal crossing)
> 
> Although I definitely did some things that even back then made me go 'why did i do that'. When I was about ten or nine, my friend showed me a bunny drawing that she was so proud of and... Well it obviously wasn't drawn that well, but I didn't know what to say, so I gave her an assholish response and then beat myself up for the rest of the day.
> 
> I'm sure there's worse stuff that I've done, but I've repressed a lot of it so I don't really remember.



Well at least you were honest. It's better than just sugar-coating it like most people.


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 19, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Well at least you were honest. It's better than just sugar-coating it like most people.



That's true, but I just kinda told her it's bad, without pointing out what to improve or giving her any positive support. Even a sugar-coated compliment would be more motivating than that.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2015)

My life

But seriously I went through the LOL SO RANDOM PHASE 
xD  /shudders/

I also used to be like OMG GIRLY GIRLS ARE SO DUMB TOMBOY 4LYFE,  what's funny is that I basically somewhat became what I used to hate

And other things I have done in the past aren't cringe worthy but I still regret doing them.


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 19, 2015)

Ahhh my old days on Flipnote Hatena...3 years of my life that I'd really like to forget xD (was going through random phase and angsty phase at the same time)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2015)

-My permanent email right now is "Rileymonster558" and I can't change it.  I've tried everything, believe me
-I used to think wearing my hair to RIGHT above my eyes was cool and good-looking.  _Oh god..._ I'm so glad I keep it short now, everyone comments that it's looked better this way the whole time
-Oh, and I never even swept it to the side.  It was just flat.  Flat, long, blunt hair.  Not bowl-cut style mind you, I had and still have sideburns, but still cringe worthy
-From the time I was born till I was about 12 I, for some reason, thought it was okay to only wear underwear in my house.  Like I had to put shorts and a t-shirt on whenever company was about to arrive, but I wish I hadn't been so lazy as to not cloth myself.  My family didn't really care after awhile, but god is it cringe worthy...
-When I was a kid I used to roll around on the floor a lot
- My whole MMORPG phase that lasted around 10 years and ended a couple years ago.  I admit, it's not THAT cringe worthy, but if you knew my past about it then you'd agree it is
-Up until I was 12 I hated showering.  13 and on I shower everyday _thank god_
-I uploaded some videos in the past on Youtube when I was a kid that are cringe worthy
-I used to think it was okay to wear socks with sandals when I was young.  Thankfully that changed when I was about 10.  DON'T DO IT.  IT'S NOT STYLISH
-Some of the old posts on forums I've roleplayed on are DEFINITELY cringe worthy.  Especially the ones I was in when I was around 12-14.
-For that matter my behavior on forums when I was younger was definitely cringe worthy
-I went through a phase when I was younger where I never smiled.  Never.  If I laughed, my face would just move a bit and then return to normal.  I laugh and smile so much more now, which I'm thankful for


I can't think of any others right now, but those are all definitely things I'd like to forget.

/May the laughter directed at me commence

I win the thread


----------



## Naiad (Jul 19, 2015)

pretty much everything I've ever done on TBT lmao


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh god...

- I used to put an emoticon at the end of every sentences because I thought I'll look more friendly to others that way. :3
I used ':3', 'x3' and 'xD' so much it hurts to look at my posts.

- I've never physically went through an emo phase, but I used to have a fursona who pretty much have the stereotypical fringe with neon highlights, piercings, bangles/wristbands, and looked absolutely miserable. Thankfully that only lasted a week or so and was forgotten. I also outgrew having a character that "represents me" thank god. I mean eyes changing colour depending on my mood and floating wings?? wow

- 'Proud' tomboy phase.

- 10~13 year-old me playing MMO games. I regret a lot of things I've said and the names I've picked.

- Bad fanfic phase.

- Songs I used to listen to were either awful or I outgrew it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2015)

Benevoir said:


> Oh god...
> 
> - I used to put an emoticon at the end of every sentences because I thought I'll look more friendly to others that way. :3
> I used ':3', 'x3' and 'xD' so much it hurts to look at my posts.
> ...



Omg yay, someone shares the MMO phase burden with me, XD


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 19, 2015)

every one of my photo albums on myspace &nd old facebook statuses


----------



## mintellect (Jul 19, 2015)

Naiad said:


> pretty much everything I've ever done on TBT lmao



Do you cringe at this post you just made?


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jul 19, 2015)

Just reading this makes me cringe >.<


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jul 19, 2015)

I've done a lot of cringe worthy things, I'd rather not try and remember them.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2015)

Keep it clean, guys.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 20, 2015)

oh and my "edgy song lines as facebook statuses" phase...... gahdamn so cringe worthy


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm doing what Beardo did 
Use "xD" ":3" in my ig posts and everywhere else (6th through 8th grade)
Twilight Phase (4th through 7th grade)
Roblox phase (2009-present) ((I'll cringe at myself later on in life))
Pok?mon phase where I would play nonstop until I stopped playing and realized there were other games (7th through 9th grade) ((I still love Pok?mon just not as much as I did))
Steven Universe trash (10th grade through present) ((Garnet Fanboy still))
Chuggaaconroy/Swimmingbird941/MasaeAnela junkie (9th grade-present)
Fall Out Boy fanboy (8th through 9th grade)


----------



## riummi (Jul 20, 2015)

Used to use " :3, >w<,etc" after every sentence.
Hating girly girls, and being a proud tomboy (I'm both now haha)
The twilight phase, omg like Edward or Jacob? 
Never had a emo phase
I cut a chunk of my hair cuz it was in the way...it's still messed up lol
The crush phase, of lord
The diary phase :/ used to talk about the guys I liked and hate on girls 
The "I'm such a great artist" phase :| I sucked 
Every past flirting attempt heh
My horrible fashion sense, you wouldn't believe ;u;
That time where I wore knee high socks ... To school


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

when i was on 4th and 5th grade of primary school,we haved a notebook and in that notebook we write things like
"Today 5 of may,2008 i wanted to destroy TBT"
or
"Today i didnt get the homework"
Normally the things i writed there was about the second,however,everytime i writed something in there,i cried
Actually,remember 4th and 5th year of primary school cringes me ALOT


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

My old Facebook posts and the time I ate this chocolate flavored lip balm when I was 6-8.


----------



## Perri (Jul 20, 2015)

I used to put glue on my lips and forget it wasn't lip gloss. -_- I also used to tell my friends to "shut up" a lot and quietly draw in a corner. The drawings are what's really cringe-worthy.

Edit: Diary phase, which I fortunately got out off. I also tried making one haiku per day. Terrible. My "omg Hastune Miku is my senpai" phase, I tried to make the worst stories out of stupid things that happened in my life, and as a 10-year old I went around a giant hotel in a huge dress claiming I was security, accompanied by my 12-year old not-cousin, Alex. xP


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2015)

I found my old diary from when I was in grade 5. It wasn't too too bad as one would expect but I still cringed enough that I tore all of the pages out and ripped them up into the recycling bin so I wouldn't have to read them again. I mainly wrote in it whenever my friend and I got into a fight or if some "drama" happened at school. I was a quiet kid at school and super nice so I didn't get many "dramatic" things to happen. When they did, it was the biggest deal to me. 

I remember in around grade 9 I found the diary again and thought to myself "why don't I write in it anymore?" That's the moment where I was like "because it was stupid!"


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 20, 2015)

accidentally tapping strangers on the back because they look like people i know ; n ;


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 20, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> accidentally tapping strangers on the back because they look like people i know ; n ;



OH GOSH!!! Yes to this a million times! There was this one special event where I did it to this person that looked like a close friend, gave them a good pat on the back. They turned and stared at me like "wut who the crap are you?" and I kinda tried to play it off...

...I can never be friends with that person now because every time I see them I think of that time QUQ;


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't really like anything I post, so a lot of it seems cringeworthy to me. When I step down I'll be able to go to a different site and post there instead, cleaning up TBT one post at a time lol


----------



## device (Jul 20, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I don't really like anything I post, so a lot of it seems cringeworthy to me. When I step down I'll be able to go to a different site and post there instead, cleaning up TBT one post at a time lol



im hoping you don't step down anytime soon m8


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

fwts said:


> im hoping you don't step down anytime soon m8


LolxD,what troll


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 20, 2015)

fwts said:


> im hoping you don't step down anytime soon m8



I'm planning on stepping down a month or so after the new mods are hired


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm planning on stepping down a month or so after the new mods are hired



Why are you stepping down?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Why are you stepping down?



Too busy with real life to help around anymore. Its been fun. I'll be around for a few more months though so it's not like its anytime soon


----------



## device (Jul 20, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm planning on stepping down a month or so after the new mods are hired



you'll always be remembered


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Too busy with real life to help around anymore. Its been fun. I'll be around for a few more months though so it's not like its anytime soon



And is it true that you're quitting the site once you retire? I hope not. A lot of my friends have left this site.


----------



## Lock (Jul 20, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm planning on stepping down a month or so after the new mods are hired



Awe you were the first mod I ever knew of and I got my first impressions of this site because of yer posts (positives btw). :[ it won't feel like tbt with all you guys stepping down. I wish you the best!!!


Also a cringe worthy thing I've done in the past was getting my foot stuck in a trash can while I was entertaining party guests. For some reason I kept talking instead of doing something about it. It sticks in my memory a lot.


----------



## Forek (Jul 20, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> Too busy with real life to help around anymore. Its been fun. I'll be around for a few more months though so it's not like its anytime soon



Aww bummer you've been an awesome mod even though i never knew you that much.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 20, 2015)

Forek said:


> Aww bummer you've been an awesome mod even though i never knew you that much.



i hope you get mod forek


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

Liking visual kei music that is/was really bad and telling it to everyone. This was like.. 7-9th grade maybe lol.

Umm repeating things... I hated it so much lol


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> And is it true that you're quitting the site once you retire? I hope not. A lot of my friends have left this site.



I don't plan to leave the site, just to step down sometime before the end of the year. Its still the same TBT, keep enjoying it!


----------



## Heichou_ (Aug 2, 2015)

oh man. his thread is so funny.

I remember in elementary I was obsessed with this game Spyro and I would have friends that would circle around a tree and pretend we had magical dragon powers. We would do incantations and everything. Ah and sometimes I would pretend I was a cat and hiss at people in my mind and or many times out loud whenever someone tried to talk to me. Mmm yes, the great Warrior Cats phase.

In 6th grade when I was really into acting/theatre we got to pick what out project was about in theatre arts being 6th grader I was I pretended I was a wolf. Went on the stage and crawled on all fours acting like a wolf I even howled.

I will forever hate myself for using "ish", "I ish shy :3" pls stop, no kill me.

lets see.. I cut my own hair in 7th grade trying to achieve the goth/emo look. AKA: the "I can't drown my demons they know how to swim" phase.
My mother wouldn't let me so bam, got some scissors and cut my own hair (thank god it grew back) I even stole black nail polish from the local convenience. I even almost shaved my eyebrows.


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

Ah, man. I used to roleplay Mudbud from Air Buddies. I don't like looking back on it but eh, I still have friends from it, the best friends I've ever had. But yeah, I used to tell people I was a dog. And anyone else that would roleplay Mudbud I would go up to them and be like POSER YOU ARENT THE REAL MUDBUD, I AM. and i would make them delete their youtube.. That was so long ago, please don't judge me omg. I used to add ish to the end of everything and use xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD all the time. I also said dude a lot..at the end of everything. and "dudette." 
I was really into Beverly Hills Chihuahua back in the day and when the talent show came around my friends and I dressed up like Chihuahuas and danced to the Chihuahua song for the talent show.. AH, god. I'm sick of looking back on stuff like this. I'm so sorry everyone omfg. Horrible times. I regret everything.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

Dude the scene phase was the worst.


----------



## honeymoo (Aug 2, 2015)

There's so much, but specifically, Taylor Swift obsession in seventh grade, drawing '13' on my hand every day, trying to act like her etc omg it was so horrible. I still love Taylor Swift but my obsession was too much.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 2, 2015)

I used the words "soz" "zomg" and "prettyfull." -_-


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

i tried to b cool on the internet


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 2, 2015)

Ohhh if you could look at my childhood. I still cringe at it to this day....

Littlest Pet Shop/Webkinz/Club penguin phase- All I'd do as a kid online (Neopets didn't work for me) I also HAD to make up a separate personalites for every toy that I had, and gave them each their own voices. @-@

My tomboy phase-I wore the same pair of pink sweat pants, brown jacket and camo cap (to the side of course because I waz
2cool 4you) I wouldn't ever hang out with girls and was always exploring in the woods or going on 'adventures' (_TBH I wanted to be Indiana Jones_)

Pokemon/Fanfiction phase- I used to be seriously into Pokemon, to the point where I'd make fan art of Pokemon I made up. I actually still like Pokemon a little bit, even though I hate admitting it...

Obsession straight hair- I used to really want to do a short/emo style hair cut, but obviously curly hair won't let you, so I obessed with keeping my hair straight, to the point where I would put oils, shampoos, irons, wraps everyday to keep it from curling. Now I just let it be for the most part.

If I ever die and have the chance to rewatch my life, I'm gonna fast-forward it.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 2, 2015)

When I was 11 or 12, I described everything as gay and ********. Like, not even in a deragegory way sometimes. I think I called myself gay and ********.

edit: also my deviantart from when I was 6 is indescribable


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 2, 2015)

i think my grammar. I thought it was cool "2 typez liek dis LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
God I cringe so hard at my old forum posts on a different forum I used to be active on.


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> i think my grammar. I thought it was cool "2 typez liek dis LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> God I cringe so hard at my old forum posts on a different forum I used to be active on.



i think we all used to be like this at one point dw about it


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm back to add more because theres so many


6th grade - freshman year I was obsessed with Katy Perry, still am I just don't show it as much. I dyed my hair, went crazy, never stopped talking about her, I remember once in the 8th grade someone told me she sucked just to piss me off so I told the principal. They got in trouble but omfg it's horrible looking back on because I guess you could say now, they are someone that I talk to?? but yeah, and everyone at school hated me for it. I'm a senior and everyone still knows me as "Katy Perry." Nope, no one calls me by my real name, I'm just Katy Perry. Good for me.


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 2, 2015)

What didn't I do that wasn't cringe worthy.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2015)

Everything in my life forever and always the end.


----------



## graceroxx (Aug 2, 2015)

Basically all of 7th grade. I got horrible acne on my forehead because stupid me never washed my face and I had bangs all the time. Then I got rid of the bangs and started washing my face/using acne meds... people started commenting on my face. -_-
Also I showered in the evening every night, but that didn't work for me. By the morning my hair was so greasy.. by the end of the school day it looked like it was soaked. I wore the same ugly t-shirts all the time. It went like that the WHOLE YEAR. In 8th grade I began showering in the morning and the acne problem was finally solved, thank goodness.
I also made horrible music videos in 7th grade. They were just...ew. I can't even describe how bad they were.

Although these weren't cringe moments for me, other things happened like my cat ran away for 3 days, my brother was so stressed out that he didn't care and he took my exercise ball and popped it with a pencil in his room.... yeah, I wouldn't go back to 7th grade if you paid me tbh.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2015)

graceroxx said:


> Basically all of 7th grade. I got horrible acne on my forehead because stupid me never washed my face and I had bangs all the time. Then I got rid of the bangs and started washing my face/using acne meds... people started commenting on my face. -_-
> Also I showered in the evening every night, but that didn't work for me. By the morning my hair was so greasy.. by the end of the school day it looked like it was soaked. I wore the same ugly t-shirts all the time. It went like that the WHOLE YEAR. In 8th grade I began showering in the morning and the acne problem was finally solved, thank goodness.
> I also made horrible music videos in 7th grade. They were just...ew. I can't even describe how bad they were.
> 
> Although these weren't cringe moments for me, other things happened like my cat ran away for 3 days, my brother was so stressed out that he didn't care and he took my exercise ball and popped it with a pencil in my room.... yeah, I wouldn't go back to 7th grade if you paid me tbh.




Middle school is the worst time of our lives, am I right?  lol


----------



## Albuns (Aug 3, 2015)

Keep to myself for my 3 years of middle school.
 Basically, I felt nervous around every single person within vicinity and couldn't talk properly, so I started to become fearful of what other people would think of me or how awkward I might act. On top of that, no one around me was really interested in the things I was in to.
Heck, I remember crying in the middle of class in 6th grade for no real reason other than the fact that I felt I had no closure while overthinking about some past situation.

Looking back at it, I get the feeling that could've all been avoided if I just tried to get along with at least 2 people around me.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

I was in this extreme feminist phase back when I first joined TBT - it lasted until late 2013 

glad I realized how much of an idiot I was


----------



## Money Hunter (Aug 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Keep to myself for my 3 years of middle school.
> Basically, I felt nervous around every single person within vicinity and couldn't talk properly, so I started to become fearful of what other people would think of me or how awkward I might act. On top of that, no one around me was really interested in the things I was in to.
> Heck, I remember crying in the middle of class in 6th grade for no real reason other than the fact that I felt I had no closure while overthinking about some past situation.
> 
> Looking back at it, I get the feeling that could've all been avoided if I just tried to get along with at least 2 people around me.



THIS THIS THIS was my exact situation. I'm SO glad there are other people who were like me out there


----------



## tokkio (Aug 3, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> There's so much, but specifically, Taylor Swift obsession in seventh grade, drawing '13' on my hand every day, trying to act like her etc omg it was so horrible. I still love Taylor Swift but my obsession was too much.



SAME.......................... i forgot i even had a 'taylor swift obsession' phase but ugh this brought back those memories T__T


----------



## milkyi (Aug 3, 2015)

When I was little I kept telling everyone that I was Sailor Moon xD


----------



## Albuns (Aug 3, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> THIS THIS THIS was my exact situation. I'm SO glad there are other people who were like me out there



YOU! The person I've been searching for all this time! You don't know how happy I am to find someone who can relate to me. ;A;


----------



## oreo (Aug 3, 2015)

occooa said:


> i tried to b cool on the internet



everyone did


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 3, 2015)

Re-upload YouTube videos of someone else's work and one of them even got 60,000 views. Why...? Why would I do that?


----------



## himeki (Aug 3, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Re-upload YouTube videos of someone else's work and one of them even got 60,000 views. Why...? Why would I do that?



How long ago was it? I think you can remove it if you want to


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

didn't go out with friends bc I was obsessed with the internet


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 3, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> How long ago was it? I think you can remove it if you want to



A long time ago. I'm pretty sure I removed them. It might have been another YouTube account I had completely forgotten about.


----------



## Cure Whip (Aug 3, 2015)

watching nyan neko sugar girls and enjoying..

oh.. wait..


----------



## Llust (Aug 3, 2015)

a few years ago when i was having my weeaboo phase (using broken japanese, being obsessed with mainstream anime, etc) which im pretty sure everyone who watches anime has been through, i always used words like kawaii and i even tried typing in a cute way to seem more japanese? idk.. i went through some of my old forum profiles from 2009-2012 and oh my gosh i must have annoyed the sh-t out of everybody back then


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 4, 2015)

I never really had a scene or emo phase as far as fashion went because of my mom, but I hung out with a bunch of kids in middle school who _were_ going through theirs. They influenced me in some ways, and I wound up buying those awful bow hair clips from Hot Topic along with an Invader Zim shirt.

I also uploaded some videos of myself playing the flute to YouTube sometime in middle school, but I wouldn't say it was cringeworthy so much as I just wouldn't do it again.


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

i called out and tapped my dad on the shoulder...except he turned out to not be my dad... .-. 
I never had that much of a weeaboo phase, thank goodness


----------



## kayleee (Aug 5, 2015)

riummi said:


> i called out and tapped my dad on the shoulder...except he turned out to not be my dad... .-.
> I never had that much of a weeaboo phase, thank goodness



Okay so this totally reminds me of this time when I was little maybe like 8 or 9, I was in a store and I couldn't find my mom and I rounded a corner and saw her standing with her back towards me so I ran up behind her and hugged her really hard but it turns out it wasn't actually my mom it was just another lady in a purple jacket
It's not really cringeworthy when I think of it now cause the lady didn't care but I remember being suuuper embarrassed at the time I probably started crying or something idk


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

my 2009-2011 facebook statuses.
and the fact that I was that friend that would send everybody game requests.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2015)

Lady Timpani said:


> I never really had a scene or emo phase as far as fashion went because of my mom, but I hung out with a bunch of kids in middle school who _were_ going through theirs. They influenced me in some ways, and I wound up buying those awful bow hair clips from Hot Topic along with an Invader Zim shirt.
> 
> I also uploaded some videos of myself playing the flute to YouTube sometime in middle school, but I wouldn't say it was cringeworthy so much as I just wouldn't do it again.



oooo I had this phase in 7th and 8th grade and then luckily grew out of it, thank god. How I grew out of it was really..interesting?

I used to have the dumb stripes in my bangs, and my mom hated it lol. I had like pastel nikes and bright flamboyant skinny jeans. Alot of hot topic bows and invader zim shirts. I still really like screamo music to this day (along with a variety of other music genres). Well, if you didnt know how scene kids love hello kitty and random colorful accessories, it seriously got me into Japanese fashion and changed me alot. The hello kitty+accessories made me discover decora fashion, and the scene aspect made me discover visual kei. (random youtube videos because that was a prime time for youtubes popularity coming out). 

After discovering anime from Hot topic tshirts, and then later decora and visual kei, I got into gyaru fashion as my sceney/emo phase faded and my life also improved approaching highschool, so I dressed happier, and I wasn't influenced from my friends anymore.

Idk its weird how it was apart of me and sorta influenced me today haha.


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> oooo I had this phase in 7th and 8th grade and then luckily grew out of it, thank god. How I grew out of it was really..interesting?
> 
> I used to have the dumb stripes in my bangs, and my mom hated it lol. I had like pastel nikes and bright flamboyant skinny jeans. Alot of hot topic bows and invader zim shirts. I still really like screamo music to this day (along with a variety of other music genres). Well, if you didnt know how scene kids love hello kitty and random colorful accessories, it seriously got me into Japanese fashion and changed me alot. The hello kitty+accessories made me discover decora fashion, and the scene aspect made me discover visual kei. (random youtube videos because that was a prime time for youtubes popularity coming out).
> 
> ...



LOL well we are who we are now because of the past 
gyaru fashion is pretty cool though xD


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

i was at a supermarket and my mom went off when i was looking and thinking which cookies taste the best and another lady with a blue shirt had her back turned to me and i started following _her_ instead of my real mom who was at the toy aisle looking for cheap toys for my brother -._.-


----------



## derezzed (Aug 5, 2015)

In a past art class that I attended, the art teacher insisted on seating four people at every table instead of having separate desks for everybody, so my assigned seat was straight across from somebody else's. We were working on our art projects (you know, like you're supposed to do in an art class), and then another classmate came over to our table and said "Wow, I love your drawing". I automatically said "Thanks" without looking up and when I finally did a few seconds later, I realized that she was actually talking to the person sitting across from me. Lol. I didn't even try to apologize or clear things up, either; I just went back to work. I didn't think it was a big deal at the time, but now I look back on it and cringe. I guess this is why people say I can be pretty cocky, haha.

I also used to be a complete forum noob. I don't like to talk about it.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 5, 2015)

I used to walk around my house in like sixth grade wearing those 3D glasses with the lenses taken out like they were real glasses because I thought they looked cool.


----------



## K i t t e n (Aug 5, 2015)

This is one of my favorite threads now haha


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Aug 5, 2015)

i once wore cat ears, a pewdiepie shirt, and rainbow extensions in my hair. to school. i was in like 6th or 7th grade.

that's not even the full extent of how cringey i was but dear god that memory is horrible

i think it was in like 2012 when i did that but dear god looking back i'm horrified.

i also used to make blingees, i had an account on scenekids.com, i listened to blood on the dancefloor and ate pocky obsessively, and i also used only mspaint and deviantart bases to do my "art" back in like 2010-2012. i'm mostly glad that i've actually developed an art style nowadays though because my old mspaint vomit makes me cry inside.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

I posted a fake photo in "What do you look like?" In february, I try to forget about it tbh, but the one I recently posted is really me.


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 5, 2015)

*BLARRRRGH*

I used to think my old art was good, but it sucked And I would always think, "why do i have so many views on my thread but no orders" and looking back on it I want to punch myself for even putting that online... You can still check it out, go to my recent threads and Seagull's View..I was on Hiatus, whoops.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 6, 2015)

Don't really regret or cringe at it, but a few years ago I had a Mario phrase, where I was crazy about anything Mario related. I had like five sketchbooks I carried everywhere, filled with not very good drawings of Mario stuff. I even wrote stories and fanfics haha. I specifically loved Toad. I thought he had legs for whatever reason and always drew him with legs. Tbh he looks good with legs.
I also went through a SpongeBob phase when I was really young. But I didn't write fanfics and draw SpongeBob all the time.
I'm currently going through an AC phase.

I also used to get lost in stores a lot. My mom always told me to tell someone I was lost but I was too embarrassed to do that and just wanted to find my mom myself...


----------



## Finnian (Aug 6, 2015)

Hmm. My online blog when I was 11.



Spoiler:  holy crap



"read 4 no reson and a scary story!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Chibi Babi: hey i 
already said
i'd spend the 
night...... but ok!

well im sleeping
over at my friends 
u know ChiBi Babi 
soooooo i'll be 
back 2mmorow 
SIGN MY GB 
PPL!!!!!!! gosh!

here's a scary story


A married 
couple were
asleep when
the phone 
rang at 2 
in the morning.

The wife 
(undoubtedly blonde),
picked up the
phone, listened 
a moment and 
said, "How 
should I know? 
That's 
200 miles
from 
here!" and
hung up.

The husband said, 
"Who was that?" 
The wife said,
"I don't know,
some woman 
wanting to 
know if the 
coast is clear."

kinda gay right"

-Brittney, age 11.



"Party 
2day im going 2 
a party.... 
a senoirs party
(high skool party)
huh.. well im xited
i G2G leave now
but i will up-date
after the party
(i kinda wonder if
there will b drinking)
nah... parents r gonna
b there... and b/c
im only in/going 2
6th grade i shouldent
worry! (or should
i) Ta Ta for now
TTFL TTYL"

- WHAT? I WAS 11. I DID NOT GO TO PARTIES AT ALL.




My old art:


Spoiler:  god no



so I'm looking for my really old stuff and holy crap I drew a lot of porn for an 11-12 year old. All anime porn.













It is almost all Death Note and FMA.



Also I def went through that emo/scene phase in 2006.
aka I wore eyeliner and black. I still had long blond hair.




I mean, I'm still anime loving trash, but !!!???

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's also pretty cringe worthy that I'm almost 22 and use an animal crossing forum.


----------



## pippy1994 (Aug 6, 2015)

Umm... yeah I have a lot of cringe worthy moments from my past. In grade 4 I was quite the loner, my so called friends ditched me to hang out with some cool new kid and pretty much bullied me the entire year until they came crawling back. I admit I was a little weird when I became obsessed with Luigi's Mansion and started bringing white balloons to school and drawing Boo faces on them...
My teacher for that year was also a prick, pretty much the only year I would go against the teacher's orders and disobey the school rules, but hey I wasn't having the best time at school, being bullied by my classmates etc.

In grade 6 I went through some pretty rough times as well and once again wasn't exactly the most mentally stable person. There was one girl in class that everyone thought was weird and one time when she really bugged me I just walked up to her and slammed my foot down on hers.... later on in high school I kinda just accepted who I was and treated her like a friend, I still feel really bad for the way I treated her and others though. :c

Let's not forget grade 7 when we visited the high school I would be attending the following year, they had an air guitar contest being held at lunch time. Atleast 100 people watched me make a complete fool of myself, no one cheered for me... or at least one person did to make things even more awkward for me. Not even my friends cheered, they were all too embarrassed or still laughing their faces off.

I'll post some more later when I remember some. XD


----------



## Javocado (Aug 6, 2015)

I had that emo/punk phase, whatever you want to call it.
I ended up dyeing and relaxing my hair to make it straight lol.


----------



## Buggy (Aug 6, 2015)

I used to have an obsession over cats. I read Warriors, squealed all over the place when I finally got a real one (but I think she's holding a grudge on me, lel) and doodled "kawaii" cats on whatever free paper I found.
I also still accidentally offend people when I don't mean to, such as calling them "ma'am" instead of "miss" and other things that I don't want to talk about.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 7, 2015)

I also used to draw on every paper we got in school.
EVERY. PAPER.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 7, 2015)

I have way too many cringey memories and I don't even want to think about them again lmao.

One cringey memory I have is probably when my friends and I all entered the school talent show because it was our last year of primary school and this would be like the last chance we would get. In one act, my friend and I did a dance ohhh god... I still can't believe I did that to be honest. xD It wasn't a very good dance either lmao... Since we made it all up ourselves.

And then in the second act, me and my group of friends did a stupid comedy act. My friend would sometimes pretend to be this "old granny" (that's literally what she called the character), and said and did really stupid stuff. x3 So yeah basically we had "The Old Granny Show" and we just told stupid jokes and my friend who was the old granny ran on stage chasing after those weird walking chattery teeth. It's SO stupid looking back on it but I remember everyone really laughing at the time so I guess it turned out be  quite a hit? ^^


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 7, 2015)

I used to eat out of the trash at school in 1st or 2nd grade.
My friend did it, too.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 7, 2015)

I used to think gathering emoticons from people on MSN was really important and would almost beg people to post all of the emoticons they had saved on their MSN so I could copy and add them to mine. 

Like those stupid dancing bananas and such...

Just why.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I used to think gathering emoticons from people on MSN was really important and would almost beg people to post all of the emoticons they had saved on their MSN so I could copy and add them to mine.
> 
> Like those stupid dancing bananas and such...
> 
> Just why.



Dat 2005-2007 moments


----------



## Albuns (Aug 7, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Dat 2005-2007 moments



You know what time it was?
Peanut butter Jelly TIIIME!


----------



## Mango (Aug 7, 2015)

any youtube video i made when i was 7


----------



## Bulbadragon (Aug 7, 2015)

My best friend and I made a bunch of YouTube videos when we were like 10. One of my friends found them and has them saved to his computer from before we deleted them (or so he says). The thought still haunts me.

I also had a redneck phase (tbh an emo phase would be less embarrassing to me) where I wore cowboy boots and camouflage and convinced myself I loved all things redneck and listened to nothing but country music. That's like my worst nightmare now.

Also when I was little I was super religious, homophobic, and racist. Makes me cringe thinking I used to be the complete opposite of what I am now.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Aug 8, 2015)

Anything in my weeaboo phase...
I'm pretty sure I asked my teacher who she thought was "hotter" Kaname or Zero from Vampire Knight. *CRINNNNNNGGGGGEEEE* 

I feel so bad for my classmates because there was like 4 weebs in our class.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

Some of my posts on older forums are pretty cringe worthy plus some of the older ones on here :/


----------



## Miele (Aug 8, 2015)

I remember when I first discovered social media, I was going through my scene/emo phase so I wOuLd TaLk LiKe ThIs and now that I look back at that, I can now confirm that it was one of the stupidest things I've ever did.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 8, 2015)

LOL

I'd have to agree, my old posts were just 'wat'. I looked back and I had to stop because I was embarrassing myself.


----------



## PHOENIX (Aug 8, 2015)

irlghost said:


> I remember when I first discovered social media, I was going through my scene/emo phase so I wOuLd TaLk LiKe ThIs and now that I look back at that, I can now confirm that it was one of the stupidest things I've ever did.



Long live Bebo....


----------



## Togekid (Aug 8, 2015)

When I was like 7, I set up a YouTube challenge, and just uploaded raw Club Penguin footage using ScreenCast O-Matic. And my voice was like a C7 on a keyboard! xD


----------



## Miele (Aug 8, 2015)

A lot of club penguin moments here lol. I never made an account but I see some funny screenshots of it on tumblr cx


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

irlghost said:


> A lot of club penguin moments here lol. I never made an account but I see some funny screenshots of it on tumblr cx



Club Penguin was the ultimate battleground for trolls everywhere. And it was mainly due to the game's community being mostly young children~


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 8, 2015)

I used to like Twilight.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

I played Toontown when I was younger... Ew


----------



## Albuns (Aug 9, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I played Toontown when I was younger... Ew



I'm pretty sure ToonTown was Disney's way of trying to cash off of Wizard101. xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

Internet "relationships" like I mean, most of those boys got into way too deep, like... one bought me an engagement rings, one of them's mom's called me to ask me to move in with them, when I "broke up" with one of them for their best friend and he walked over to his friend's house and beat him up... And I never just had one, I always had multiple. The only one I still talk to is my bestie Australian friend that I found randomly on deviantart, like literally, with the 'random art' button of whatever on the homepage, he still occasionally messages me in the middle of the night to tell me he still loves me, even though he's been through a few IRL girlfriends... Guess I'm just f'ing amazing.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2015)

When I was in middle school, I used to think status was important.


----------



## Peter (Aug 9, 2015)

-


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> two of my finer facebook statuses from 7 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would laugh but let's just be honest, everyone has claimed to be "random" at some point. xD


----------



## Peter (Aug 9, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I would laugh but let's just be honest, everyone has claimed to be "random" at some point. xD



obligatory phase hahah


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 9, 2015)

Every post I made during my "dreamie-phase" here on the forums


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

I used to try all the teas in this huge grocery store lol, not that they ever noticed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



peterjohnson said:


> two of my finer facebook statuses from 7 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omgawd sorry this made my day. i can imagine you rolling around laughing now


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm pretty sure ToonTown was Disney's way of trying to cash off of Wizard101. xD



And I played Wizard101 too which makes it worse... lol


----------



## Albuns (Aug 9, 2015)

Ryu said:


> And I played Wizard101 too which makes it worse... lol



I wish I could play again... but my stupid 10 year old self fell for an obvious scam. xP


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I wish I could play again... but my stupid 10 year old self fell for an obvious scam. xP



Lol, I know right.  I get what you mean.  

As for Kaydee, I also get what you mean.  Internet relationships never work out in the end and pretty much all of or most of them are fake.  You have no better chance meeting "The one" on the internet than if you found that someone IRL and happened to go to far away colleges from each other


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Lol, I know right.  I get what you mean.
> 
> As for Kaydee, I also get what you mean.  Internet relationships never work out in the end and pretty much all of or most of them are fake.  You have no better chance meeting "The one" on the internet than if you found that someone IRL and happened to go to far away colleges from each other


There's hope, I met my partner unexpectedly through a game online. We dated for 4 years long distance until I graduated and moved across the states to be with him. It wasn't easy but  It just depends on timing, dedication and trustworthiness of the person.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> There's hope, I met my partner unexpectedly through a game online. We dated for 4 years long distance until I graduated and moved across the states to be with him. It wasn't easy but  It just depends on timing, dedication and trustworthiness of the person.



Yeah, I've seen people like you before though that met their partners online and moved to be with them and live a happy life with them, which I completely understand.  Most of the time a case like yours is rare though.  I didn't mean my previous post to be offensive or anything, I was just saying in most cases it wouldn't end well for the people involved.  That's good that it worked out for you though.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Yeah, I've seen people like you before though that met their partners online and moved to be with them and live a happy life with them, which I completely understand.  Most of the time a case like yours is rare though.  I didn't mean my previous post to be offensive or anything, I was just saying in most cases it wouldn't end well for the people involved.  That's good that it worked out for you though.


Yeah i see your perspective c: thanks for clarifying. Thank you ^^ also I still play toontown LOL. I feel cringy if it's something cringed upon. I love the game a lot and Disney <3 I met two of my friends on the game that I still talk to today since 2003.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> Yeah i see your perspective c: thanks for clarifying. Thank you ^^ also I still play toontown LOL. I feel cringy if it's something cringed upon. I love the game a lot and Disney <3 I met two of my friends on the game that I still talk to today since 2003.



Tbh yeah I was playing the Rewritten server of it up until not too long ago, since I had made friends in the original version by Disney before it closed down.  Sometimes cringe worthy things in our lives aren't actually cringe worthy if you think about it.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 9, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Tbh yeah I was playing the Rewritten server of it up until not too long ago, since I had made friends in the original version by Disney before it closed down.  Sometimes cringe worthy things in our lives aren't actually cringe worthy if you think about it.



I guess, considering you might have never met certain people or seen certain things if you hadn't done it~


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I guess, considering you might have never met certain people or seen certain things if you hadn't done it~



Exactly my point.  After all the point of life is to open ourselves up to new things, not shut ourselves in


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 10, 2015)

The 6 months I listened to botdf and actually thought they were good. Thankfully I realized my horrible mistake and went back to listening to Rock/Metal like I grew up with.


----------



## ams (Aug 10, 2015)

When I was like 11 I thought I was going to be a famous singer one day (I honestly can't even sing) and I used to sing songs by weird emo bands really loud in my dad's house. He must have thought I was insane but was too polite to ever say anything about it. Poor guy.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 10, 2015)

I would do really interesting Phantom Tollbooth Flipnotes...


----------



## sock (Aug 10, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> There's hope, I met my partner unexpectedly through a game online. We dated for 4 years long distance until I graduated and moved across the states to be with him. It wasn't easy but  It just depends on timing, dedication and trustworthiness of the person.



Hey! Yeah, gosh there is a lot of _possible_ problems with long distance relationships, but they do work (even if we are rare). I've been in a LDR for 2 years with someone I met on AC. We have met twice, hardly ever fought and I'm pretty certain we're going to make it 

Anyway, cringe worthy stuff...I was on a residential vacation thingy with school when I was about 9. Everyone kept bashing into our boat and it really annoyed me. So I made a plan to shout at the next person who came by and bashed us. It was my old teacher and parent helpers for our group...


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2015)

Any old selfies I've taken are horrible and I've erased every single one that I've found so far.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 11, 2015)

Heichou_ said:


> (what now??) got some scissors (what now??)



Got some WHAT!?


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Aug 11, 2015)

When I was, like, 10 or something, I got into an argument with another little kid on the playground and thought it would be cool to cuss him out because OOHOOHOOO ADULT WORDS. Looking back on it now, I just looked dumb.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

I find that my whole like is kind of cringe worthy tbh, growing up my parents always had to remind me how much of a failure I am and that they wish I was like the "normal" people because they believed I had a mental illness. they taught me to hate myself and envy everyone around me. at one phase in my life I thought I could really turn around my life and to make up for my wasted childhood, it's not working. I really do believe I have a mental illness and that my parents were right to be ashamed that we share the same blood


----------



## v0x (Aug 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I find that my whole like is kind of cringe worthy tbh, growing up my parents always had to remind me how much of a failure I am and that they wish I was like the "normal" people because they believed I had a mental illness. they taught me to hate myself and envy everyone around me. at one phase in my life I thought I could really turn around my life and to make up for my wasted childhood, it's not working. I really do believe I have a mental illness and that my parents were right to be ashamed that we share the same blood



I have a REALLY hard time believing this.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 11, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I had that emo/punk phase, whatever you want to call it.
> I ended up dyeing and relaxing my hair to make it straight lol.





Spoiler: Unearthed this on Photobucket. Enjoy!







Looking back, I did some really cringeyworthy ****.
I could probably flood this thread with a post of cringe a day for years to come.
One thing I had going on back in maybe 05'-06' was an online "relationship". I was heavy into Naruto at the time, and I was really into Myspace too. I ended up changing my profile to match that of my favorite character on the Anime, Neji Hyuga. I would search other people too who were playing as characters, complete strangers mind you. Kakashi Hatake, Might Guy, Shino Aburame, I was adding the whole Hidden Leaf Village. Eventually, I added someone who had their page dedicated to Ino Yamanaka. We would talk hours on end about the show and just random topics. I asked her to be me gf about maybe after a week or two after I added her and she agreed. I was pretty stoked, why lie. But yeah, long story short I went to my dad's house that weekend and he had no internet and I come back to find out that thot left me for a Sasuke Uchiha Myspace account smh.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2015)

I used to hide what I like because I was afraid of people making fun of me. 
If anyone is suffering from this still, getting out of this mindset is the beat thing you could ever do for yourself.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 12, 2015)

Bulbadragon said:


> My best friend and I made a bunch of YouTube videos when we were like 10. One of my friends found them and has them saved to his computer from before we deleted them (or so he says). The thought still haunts me.
> 
> I also had a redneck phase (tbh an emo phase would be less embarrassing to me) where I wore cowboy boots and camouflage and convinced myself I loved all things redneck and listened to nothing but country music. That's like *my worst nightmare* now.
> 
> Also when I was little I was super religious, homophobic, and racist. Makes me cringe thinking I used to be the complete opposite of what I am now.



Get th Star Rod!



Shimmer said:


> I used to hide what I like because I was afraid of people making fun of me.
> If anyone is suffering from this still, getting out of this mindset is the beat thing you could ever do for yourself.



I was WAAAAAAAAAY into hating MLP due to it being for GIRLS.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 13, 2015)

I used to be so immature... thank goodness I never got a YouTube account back in those dark times.  I probably would've spammed everyone's accounts with comments.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 13, 2015)

When I was a kid, I used to purposefully walk into poles because I thought it was funny.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 13, 2015)

I looked back on my old DSi and 3Ds photos and ugh so cringeworthy. I had really stupid videos and tons of ugly selfies... and I took a million photos of my huge collection of stuffed animals doing different poses and things...?


----------

